# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Co to jest alergia krzyżowa?

## Renata

Witam,

Ostatnio mojemu 3 letniemu synkowi po zjedzeniu sałatki owocowej zaczęły puchnąć wargi i język. Byłam oczywiście z tym u lekarza i powiedział, że to alergia krzyżowa. 

Co to jest i na czym polega? 

Proszę o informację. Dziękuję.

Renata

----------


## focus9

Zjawisko alergii krzyżowej to wystąpienie tych samych objawów alergicznych u tej samej osoby po wprowadzeniu do organizmu pozornie różnych antygenów. Najczęściej jednoczesne objawy występują po niektórych alergenach wziewnych i pokarmowych. Możemy też mieć do czynienia z alergią krzyżową dwóch pokarmów.

----------


## Gosia

Niewłaściwa reakcja systemu odpornościowego na to, co zjedliśmy.
Alergia krzyżowa wiąże się z alergię na pyłki drzew.

----------

